# 105 mi loop solo



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

I did 105 mi solo last Sunday (S Skagit Hwy, Darrington, Arlington, up Hwy 9).. Started at 8am... Was pretty conservative in my pace the first 50 miles or so.. and ate quite abit in that span.. Everything went well except for about an ~ 25 mi stretch (~mi 60-85) were the temps hit 97. On my break before starting that stretch I had rehydrated by downing 2 bottles of Gatorade and left with a full botlle of cold H20.. a store I was counting on about 17 mi down road was closed  2 size-able (relative term) hills on that stretch that had to be negotiated really zapped me.. so for fear of over heating I pulled off for about a 20 min break between them in a shady spot, downed the last of my water and after recouping a bit set off for the next store about 8 mi down the road.. I sat in that ac'd store for at least 30 min cooling down and re-hydrating.. Feeling refreshed (relative term) again the last 20 mi went surprisingly well.. there was quite a bit of shade too boot (as well as one additional Gatorade stop) which helped.. 

my phone/Strava died towards the end so what I got I supplemented the last bit with a Google distance..

Total fluid intake was 3L of H20 (4 bottles) while riding and 6 bottles of Gatorade during 4 stops.. Needed 2 bottles H20 during that 25 mi stretch.. 

FYI it was only supposed to get to into high 80s.. 

With the temps and the need for proper breaks the loop ended up taking me a couple hours longer than anticipated...

Up the Skagit River with views of Mt baker
View attachment 283376


then up its trib Sauk River.. swollen from winter snow melt
View attachment 283375
View attachment 283374


past Whitehorse Mtn near Darrington
View attachment 283373


and down the Stillaguamish River, which was full of scantily clad bodies (no pics sorry) cooling down and drinking cold ones... ha! they weren't having as much fun as me!


----------



## Hertz2much (May 4, 2013)

Great job. I remember my first Solo Century ride. I did it only after 3 months of riding a road bike. My wife and friends thought I was nuts. 

I used the Pinellas Trail in Florida to do my ride. Here is my video diary of the ride. 
100 Mile Century Bike Ride - YouTube


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice work. I enjoy solo rides. It's peaceful. If I am getting long base miles I can go sans ipod. If I am getting a workout I like to rock out. 

I have a nutty friend who regularly solos the 100+ mile loop here. He does it in under 5 hours, eats a single cliff bar and only drinks a bottle or two. The guy just doesn't stop except to pee a few times.


----------



## stravanator (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice ride! I love riding that area too. I alway keep an eye out for nat. forest roads that are closed to motor vehicles due to wash out and such, and include them in my long rides.
I think sauk river road is still closed, also canyon creek road off mt. baker hwy


----------



## fn1889m (Feb 27, 2011)

How is traffic attitude on the S. Skagit? I don't have a lot of miles down, but I generally ride on the N. side.


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

What traffic there is has always been as courteous as one could expect... so far. I don't think the road is in quite as nice shape but it's not bad.. Last yr they resurfaced a few areas that are nice.. Less wind too on the SS I believe.. 

A nice ~50 loop is up Hwy 20 cross at Concrete, come back down SS and then you can cross back over to Sedro on Hwy 9... tho my usual is just up the SS 30-40mi then back down.. but there are *no* services on the SS.. you'd need to cross over to Concrete for that or carry enough..

View attachment 283660


----------

